# M&P .40 - My first Handgun



## LouisianaLure (May 15, 2010)

Just bought this fine work of art recently. Havn't had a chance to shoot it yet, and I am anxious to do so. This is my first handgun. I've shot many before, first ever was a S & W 22 revolver when I was 6. New to the forum as well. 

Any suggestions/recommendations and or opinions of this for a first time owner are welcomed. Thanks in advance.

Steve-O


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome from Texas. :smt039


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome. Take it home field strip, clean it, and lube it back per the manual. Then go out and have some fun with it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome,
You made a good choice. The following is not intended as a bash simply as info you may find useful.

You may find the trigger to be a bit gritty. It will smooth out with use or you can polish contact zones to slick it up faster. If you want a great trigger action the sear and drop safety plunger can be replaced with excellent parts from Apextactical.com


----------



## LouisianaLure (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!

I have field stripped the gun, many times. I've also cleaned it. I've been waiting for a weekend that I have some spare time and $15 bucks to goto my local range. After i've put a box or two through it, and have an idea of what I would like to change, i'll definitely look in to that site Apextactical.com. Thanks for the info!

Hope yalls week starts off well,

Steve-O


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome and the M&P is a good choice.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new weapon......you did pick a nice one.

My advice is clean it good get to know how it works, go and buy a bunch of shells and practice shooting it. It is fun and a great way to spend an afternoon. watch some videos on you tube or talk to good shooters at the range to keearn good habits techniques and the rules were you shoot. Now go have some fun!!!!1!!!

RCG


----------

